# Is this a good price for Barbados sheep?



## Elizabeth2 (Jun 8, 2002)

We have an opportunity to buy a small herd of Barbados sheep for a lump sum which averages out to $55 per head. These are all adult animals, well cared for; the ewes are bred. I've read that Barbados in TX aren't expensive, but I don't know what that translates to. These are the only ones we've looked at, and they do look nice.
Can you all tell me if this is a fair price?
Thanks,
Elizabeth


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sounds very cheap to me but I'm not in TX


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Its about right for Barbado ewes in quantity and also the price has been down with the lack of pasture and hay over the last couple of years. 

The color the Barbado are seems to make a difference at auction lately. For some reason the really dark Black ones are selling for the highest $$$. I much prefer the black bottomed reds. WHen looking for a ram look for a ram with BIG Horn Spread. The tips of the horns should be a good distance from the ears and the horn tips should turn OUT.

Barbados are raised mostly for sale of the rams to hunting ranches and the widest horns appear also to be the biggest and they sell for a premium.

Barbado's are not meat animals by any stretch of the imagination. By the time you get rid of head, skin and bones there isn't much left. Thats why my neighbor is taking a white ewe that he has and is breeding it to my Katahdin ram. He sure would like to have some meat on some lambs for his use.


----------

